# Incoming February Stock



## Gizmo (20/1/15)

Doge V2 RDA






Zenith V2 RDA 






4Nine Mech






Flip V3






Praxis Mech






Dark Horse RDA






Marquis RDA






Kuro Concepts






Cloupor Mini






Subtank Mini





30W Isticks






SMY 260W Mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/1/15)

Also restock of 

Flat Top EFEST's

18650 2500 + 18650 3100

I2 Chargers
I4 Chargers
Kanthal Wire (28G+26G+22G)
SubTank Coils
Mini Nautilius
Big Nautilius


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/15)

lol some of those drip tips are starting to look like exhaust pipes 

Think I need to start getting used to wide bore tips.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Wow! The SMY is a *260W* Mod. That's the highest wattage I have ever seen!


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Amazing stuff coming to a Vape King near you...this seems so familiar 
Well done (again)!


----------



## Daniel (20/1/15)

@Gizmo any idea on pricing on the Subtank Mini ?


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

A few questions if I may
1. I assume the Dark Horse and Marquis are clones? If so, which clones?
2. Is that SMY 260W mod the same as the one you had from a few weeks ago? It looks a bit different from what I remember?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (20/1/15)

Any Price estimates...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/15)

Silver said:


> Is that SMY 260W mod the same as the one you had from a few weeks ago? It looks a bit different from what I remember?




@Silver, the other one was the SMY God Mod, which was only rated a measly 180 watts. This one is for 'professional vapers' ( i.e. above 5W  ), or people in SA that need to vape a week or three at a time at lower wattages without worrying about Eskom's ability to deliver a charge.
@Gizmo said he was going for quite a few days at 20+ Watts on the other model - close to a full week if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Silver, the other one was the SMY God Mod, which was only rated a measly 180 watts. This one is for 'professional vapers' ( i.e. above 5W  ), or people in SA that need to vape a week or three at a time at lower wattages without worrying about Eskom's ability to deliver a charge.
> @Gizmo said he was going for quite a few days at 20+ Watts on the other model - close to a full week if I remember correctly.



Thanks @Kuhlkatz - much appreciated.
This mod then sounds very Eskom friendly indeed


----------



## Daniel (21/1/15)

Any chance we can reserve a few things ?


----------



## UnholyMunk (21/1/15)

Any idea on a price on that Marquis RDA?


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/15)

Pricing cant be calculated accurately without customs invoice 

Some more stock arriving this February

Jimmy the Juice Man






Sigelei 150W






IPV 4 ( Expect early march )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

